# Work in Portugal



## MadMackay (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi everyone, this my first post here.
I am considering moving to Portugal with my wife and 2 children.
My field of work in the UK is mechanical engineering. I currently work with forklift trucks and large plant machinery(servicing and repairing) in the UK. Does anyone here know if there is much work in these fields in Portugal and how much the monthly pay is roughly. I dont want to be scraping by on 500 euros a month.

My other question is regarding education, are all the international english speaking schools all private requiring yearly fees? Or is there any state run schools of this type. 

We are looking at living in central portugal area(dont think we could afford the algarve!)

Many thanks in advance
Neil


----------



## Atkin (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi MadMackay - If you moved to the Algarve area you would be more likely to find work with english speaking, unless you speak Portuguese and this isn't a problem.
any job you do will be at a far lesser pay, but then living out there is cheaper - you won't find anywhere that will equal uk pay.....as for schools...english (international schools) are expensive and teach in english - this won't help or benefit your children.....Portuguese local schools can be free and will be far better and healthier for your children......

Good luck - the Algarve isn't as expensive as you think! 





MadMackay said:


> Hi everyone, this my first post here.
> I am considering moving to Portugal with my wife and 2 children.
> My field of work in the UK is mechanical engineering. I currently work with forklift trucks and large plant machinery(servicing and repairing) in the UK. Does anyone here know if there is much work in these fields in Portugal and how much the monthly pay is roughly. I dont want to be scraping by on 500 euros a month.
> 
> ...


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Neil, welcome to the forum, good luck on your plans to move, we live in Central Portugal been here almost 5 years now, its a great place to live,


----------



## CKSMadrid (Nov 11, 2008)

I have to disagree with part of the post regarding schooling. I firmly believe that UK schooling in Europe provides an excellent opportunity for children in their education as they get to learn one of the most sought after curriculum's in the world whilst living in another country. What you will find in an International School is that the main language outside of the classroom will be that of the local language and the curriculum inside will be that of British. The best of both worlds. 

With regards to work, i would recommend speaking Portuguese before you go...or at least have a decent grasp of it. I moved to Madrid without speaking Spanish and was forced to set up my own business marketing to the Brits as i could not find work here without speaking Spanish unless i took a huge pay cut. Now, the Algarve would be different and i am not sure if it would prove that much more expensive...especially if you are a drive away from the beach. 

If you need any more information, please let me know. State schools would be fine for your kids - i just merely feel that an education in an International or British School enhances the education of your child. Saying this, it can and probably will prove to be expensive. I went to a state school and currently do some work for a private school so i am pretty well versed to speak about the education.


----------



## Atkin (Nov 12, 2008)

In International schools - all the children tend to be wealthy and english - there is no local mix - they also tend to be quite *****y and some children find them quite harsh (abit like boarding schools) but parents don't find out until the children admit it later in life or after the children have left the international school. Kids from International schools put their hands out and get - that is all they know in life and they tend not to know any local children (local even as in children from that country!) and tend to be quite snobby to the local (poor) children, they don't mix!

In the local schools, the kids pick up the language quicker, they have a far more mix group of friends and get to know other people's cultures and living standards (how they differ etc) etc - it makes them more balanced for life generally and their attitudes to people around the world, different cultures etc are generally better (nicer).....they are more accepting to people and understand that they must earn and work in life and are very much the opposite of the spoilt International kids.

In Lagos, Portugal - the children from International schools don't speak the language as well as the English kids that go to local schools. They don't interact (even when given the chance to) with local Portuguese kids - all events at the school are in English and you will only ever find the English there....at the local schools everyone shows up locals and ex pats and they are all speaking Portuguese........

Maybe it is slightly different in Spain - but this is how the land lies in the Algrave in Portugal.....





CKSMadrid said:


> I have to disagree with part of the post regarding schooling. I firmly believe that UK schooling in Europe provides an excellent opportunity for children in their education as they get to learn one of the most sought after curriculum's in the world whilst living in another country. What you will find in an International School is that the main language outside of the classroom will be that of the local language and the curriculum inside will be that of British. The best of both worlds.
> 
> With regards to work, i would recommend speaking Portuguese before you go...or at least have a decent grasp of it. I moved to Madrid without speaking Spanish and was forced to set up my own business marketing to the Brits as i could not find work here without speaking Spanish unless i took a huge pay cut. Now, the Algarve would be different and i am not sure if it would prove that much more expensive...especially if you are a drive away from the beach.
> 
> If you need any more information, please let me know. State schools would be fine for your kids - i just merely feel that an education in an International or British School enhances the education of your child. Saying this, it can and probably will prove to be expensive. I went to a state school and currently do some work for a private school so i am pretty well versed to speak about the education.


----------

